# Website building...websites?



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

I know of a couple websites where u can basically pick a set up with all the buttons and pictures and things already done, and u pick the theme that u want and then put in your info... then tah dah it's done! 

The ones i know of aren't quite what I want... 

Do u chicks and dudes know of any good ones? Obviously ones that have free shop/store set ups?

Thanks nerds. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## Bling01 (Aug 13, 2010)

Try out wix.com you can choose one of there preset designs, or you can start with a blank template and design your own. Which is what i did, really easy to use and ofcourse free


----------



## Nitika (Aug 10, 2010)

Try webs.com and weebly.com. Here you can easily build a website by just using drag and drop option.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have Tried Webs, Weebly, and Wix, and of the three I liked Wix better. Weebly is a good place "If" you are not doing e-commerce. The e-commerce works well if you only have one product to sell which is why I use it for my Mothers Antique shop but for clothing it does not have variants so if you have a design that comes in various colors and sizes you will have input the same product over and over for each color and each size of that one shirt design. (or you can use paypal buttons) but I guess since it is free you can't have it all. I only used the free version of Webs and was not impressed, nor was I disappointed, but they do have variants which is a good thing, pretty easy to set up but I needed more. Wix I loved, very easy to work with, and you can do some really cool things. Just move things around, add some text and your images and you're done.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Holy crap. I have WAY WAY too many options on wix. I'm going nuts. I can't believe how cool it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Wait. U said it was free. It's like $125 to even get it published. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nevermind. I'm stupid. I got it. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

try yola.com and then use a ecwid cart,,


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

plan b said:


> try yola.com and then use a ecwid cart,,


No idea what that is. I already made a whole site with wix. It's awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

kc6789 said:


> No idea what that is. I already made a whole site with wix. It's awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


That's great, I am just not a big fan of flash sites but I am glad you have a site up and working,, Good Luck


----------

